# How do you guys carry all your stuff?



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

Stupid questions from an mtb'r who's just gotten my first road bike in 30 years. When I'm on the dirt, I have everything I need in my hydration pack- wallet, phone, keys, tools, tubes, pump, patches, CO2, a few parts, food, water, light jacket, etc.

So when I'm on the road I notice that none of the roadies wear hydration packs. They usually have a small underseat bag and their jersey pockets stuffed with stuff.

Question: what stuff do you guys carry, and where do you put it all? And no pumps? Does everyone rely on CO2? We've got big hills around here. Where do I put my jacket when I'm on a 45 minute climb? I'm gonna need it for the trip down.

Thanks for sharing your wisdom and experience.

~Matt


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Appendage said:


> Stupid questions from an mtb'r who's just gotten my first road bike in 30 years. When I'm on the dirt, I have everything I need in my hydration pack- wallet, phone, keys, tools, tubes, pump, patches, CO2, a few parts, food, water, light jacket, etc.
> 
> So when I'm on the road I notice that none of the roadies wear hydration packs. They usually have a small underseat bag and their jersey pockets stuffed with stuff.
> 
> ...


Generally, a medium sized seat pack can carry a spare tube, CO2, levers, keys, small multitool, and ID. Energy bars and cell phones fit in the three jersey rear pockets. When I'm riding in conditions where a jacket is too warm for the climb, but essential for the descent, I tie it around my waist. If you have the money, you could substitute a windproof vest and arm warmers for the full jacket. If I'm on a long ride whose route doesn't include several convenience stores, I use a hydration pack along with the two waterbottle cages. A frame pump will be looked down upon by roadies who would probably just find another meaningless reason to look down on you even if you didn't have one. 
Never let "image" prevent you from wearing or carrying stuff you find you really do need.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Jersey pockets.

For that temperature regulation thing, with arm warmers, knee or leg warmers, and a wind vest, you can handle just about anything on a spring / summer / fall. If you need more than that, you're not going to be taking it all off anyway.



Appendage said:


> wallet - don't need the whole thing
> phone, keys - pocket, along with a credit card, ID, and $10
> tools - 1 small multitool in pocket
> tubes - road tubes are pretty small. 1 in pocket. Sometimes 2.
> ...


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I use this Frost River saddle bag:


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

Now THAT'S a saddle bag.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

My wife and I have 2 large frame mounted waterbottles each plus all of my bikes have a third waterbottle fitting under the downtube where I carry a small waterbottle filled with Gatorade powder.

I have a frame fit pump and we each have a seat bag with 2 spare tubes, a patch kit, a CO2 inflater and an extra cartridge, tire levers and an allen wrench set.

In my fanny pack I usually carry some food, wallet and keys, my camera and a multi tool. In her fanny pack there is a first aid kit along with more food, wallet and keys. Our fanny packs are large enough to carry whatever extra clothing or raingear we may need.

I would generally rather wear a fanny pack than a camelback since I find them to be less noticable to me while riding and more versatile. OTOH I will wear a camelback on really hot days and I suspect that if you used to wearing them offroad you will be comfortable with them offdirt.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Appendage said:


> When I'm on the dirt, I have everything I need in my hydration pack- wallet, phone, keys, tools, tubes, pump, patches, CO2, a few parts, food, water, light jacket, etc.
> 
> Question: what stuff do you guys carry, and where do you put it all? And no pumps? Does everyone rely on CO2?


For most rides, it all fits into my jersey pocket. I don't carry a wallet with me (ATM card or cash if I'm stopping along the way), and rarely carry a phone (unless I'm expecting a call). Otherwise my list is similar to yours.

Instead of a jacket, carry arm warmers, they fit into your jersey nicely. If I need to carry a light jacket, my wind breaker will fit into my jersey pocket too.

I don't ride with CO2. Call me cheap, but I'd rather use a pump for free, than pay for air. I use CO2 when I race (mountain bikes), but otherwise I'm all about the pump, which again fits in my jersey pocket.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*I have bags sufficient unto every load.*

I've never understood road cyclists' aversion to bags. You've got stuff to carry, it's got to go somewhere, what makes more sense than a bag?
For ordinary summer riding around, I have a small seat bag that just holds a tube, patch kit and a few dollars. You can barely see it under the saddle. Next step up is a larger one, for my whole wallet and a Power Bar or something. The Frost River Bag somebody else mentioned used to be available from Rivendell, where it's called a Banana Bag. They're expensive ($70, I think), but somebody gave me one. It will hold a jacket.if you don't mind wrinkling it. I also have a couple of handlebar bags, which ought to be used more than they are (the Rivendell Hobo Bag is the best bar bag ever made, but it's no longer available). And if THAT fails, there's the Carradice Lowsaddle Longflap (https://images.google.com/imgres?im...adice+lowsaddle&svnum=10&hl=en&safe=off&sa=G), which will hold a Sunday Times, a parka, dinner for four and a guide dog.
FWIW, I use a frame fit pump under the top tube too (too many unproductive _pfffffts _with CO2, plus the cartridges won't blow my big tires up as hard as I need them to be). It's a bike, it's going to get flat tires, and I want to be able to fix them as painlessly as possible. I'm not embarrassed to be seen carrying a pump even if it does spoil that clean look.


----------



## kira (Jan 26, 2007)

I live out in the moutains where towns are few and far between so I purchased a Profile Designs cage that attaches to my seat post and holds 2 bottles. So with the two cages on my bike and the PD, I can go for 4 hours before I have to worry about more water.Here is the link...www.profile-design.com/2006_product_pages/hydration/aquarack.html


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*Thanks, gang, for all the tips*

Good stuff, guys (and gals?). I have to admit, it's kinda funny, the whole roadie culture thing. Roadies just have a certain way of doing things. I guess every group does. Notes to self: 1. Frame pumps are useful but considered gauche by some 2. Gotta check into this windvest/leg/arm warmer thing 3. A fanny pack seems like a good idea!


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

Appendage said:


> Stupid questions from an mtb'r who's just gotten my first road bike in 30 years. When I'm on the dirt, I have everything I need in my hydration pack- wallet, phone, keys, tools, tubes, pump, patches, CO2, a few parts, food, water, light jacket, etc.
> 
> So when I'm on the road I notice that none of the roadies wear hydration packs. They usually have a small underseat bag and their jersey pockets stuffed with stuff.


I carry basically the same stuff that you list here, but I have no problem with putting it in a saddlebag plus jersey pockets.

Generally, the stuff for the the bike stays on the bike:
Medium size saddlebag (about 70-80 cubic inches): Multi-tool, tire levers, 2 spare tubes, patch kit, tire boots.
Mounted on frame: Full size frame pump mounted under the top tube, two water bottles in downtube and seattube cages.

The stuff for me stays with me:
In jersey pockets:
Left pocket: Wallet, keys, cleat covers.
Right pocket: About 500-1000 calories of food (energy bars, gels, candy bars, whatever).
Middle pocket: If its cool, a rolled up jacket; if its hot, a 3rd water bottle.

I like to keep the food and the jacket in the jersey pockets because they are easier to grab to use while riding (i.e. I don't stop when I eat or put on or take off the jacket).


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

Appendage said:


> Notes to self: 1. Frame pumps are useful but considered gauche by some


This is very wierd. No self-respecting euro-pro would go out training by himself without a proper frame pump. They are lighter, less risky, and work better than CO2.

I did the CO2 thing when commuting in Boston, where it got put to the test often. I've got a frame pump now and will never go back. I recommend the Blackburn FP-1 or a Zephal HP-X.


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

Why a frame pump instead of a mini pump? Mini's are too much work?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Appendage said:


> Why a frame pump instead of a mini pump? Mini's are too much work?


For me, yeah they're a lot more work. I stick a full size frame pump under my top tube.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Argentius said:


> Jersey pockets.
> 
> For that temperature regulation thing, with arm warmers, knee or leg warmers, and a wind vest, you can handle just about anything on a spring / summer / fall. If you need more than that, you're not going to be taking it all off anyway.


+1 for me. And I don't carry a wallet. Just some ID and a few bucks. I wear a vest with armwarmers and peel the armwarmers down to my wrists for the climbs.


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

12345


----------



## roadster99 (Jan 24, 2006)

*If You Need Extra Room....*

 ...a rocket cage in one of your water bottle holders on the frame will allow one to carry extra "needed" cargo. I have a duel Profile Design bottle holder on my seat stem so I have a total of three bottles when I'm out riding. This allows me the luxury of not only carrying the CO2 cartridge system, but a spare tire as well in my seat bag. At under $10 from Nashbar, they are more than worth it! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

From reading all the stuff, it sounds as though some people just carry alot of stuff on a road bike ride. I have a small Pearl izumi pack with a tube, patches, 2 CO2 cartrides and a mini tool, clothes and food go into the jersey pockets. How much more do you really need?? I guess as roadies we are all different which makes it great.


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*I dare to be different*

Again, thanks one and all for your input. It's been very helpful. What a wonderful resource RBR is!

I may change my mind, but for now, I'm going to keep things simple, which means I'm going to use the same hydration pack for both on and off road. It's already is set up and ready to go, all I need to do is make sure I have the right size spare tube in it. Similarly, I use the same pedals on both my mtb and road bikes, so I only need one pair of shoes. So I'll be the only roadie out there with a hydration pack and spd pedals. Less is more. And I'm sure you find this all quite fascinating. 

See you on the road~
~App


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

*Here's the deal... let's jump into thw Wayback machine*

I started mountainbiking right about the time that blackburn came out with their first hydration pack (Camelback had one model out at the time if I remember correctly, but was more expensive). Back then I carried 2 water bottles (which tended to get real nasty with mud and assorted trail "stuff"), had a medium sized saddle bag, and everything else went into my jersey pockets. This really wasn't that long ago (10 years or so), yet people today talk as though they've always been around, and all mountain bikers ride with the biggest hydration pack they can get their hands on (and fill with every gadget known to mankind).

The first Blackburn pack I had came with a 70 oz resevior and had room for a pump, some tools, and a few snacks. Barely is the key word here. Yes, today if you look in my garage, there is a huge assortment of hydration packs (including that original Blackburn). They're used for long mountainbiking excursions, hiking, and snowboarding.

I just find it amazing how we, as a culture, sometimes forget that we used to do without the genious of a pack that you could carry everything with you in very recent times.

Ultimately, you use what you're comfortable with, what works best for you. When I'm on the road, I like to keep just the bare essentials with me. But I rarely am that far out away from civilization that I can't get an alternate (and shorter) route back home. When I'm 30 miles from anything and out on a singletrack road, I take emergency items just in case.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Appendage said:


> Why a frame pump instead of a mini pump? Mini's are too much work?


A frame pump is always with the bike. If you use mini's, you're swapping it in and out of different jerseys or bags. There's a good chance you'll just forget to bring it occasionally.
If you approach your cycling with the mindset treating the frame pump as PART of the bike, not an accessory, you never have to worry. And and you're still free to carry CO2 in your pocket if you want the option for a quicker refill. If the cartrige is a dud, or if you screw up the inflating, you've got the pump as a fail-safe backup. 
The peace of mind you get more than offsets any embarrassment or self-consciousness you may feel because you haven't seen riders in the Tour winning a stage with a frame pump on their bikes.


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

Nooo! I can't handle the thought of not resembling a Tour stage winner!


----------



## Acadian (Feb 16, 2005)

If I ride for 2hours or less...everything goes in my jersey pockets.

for longer rides, I bust out the saddle bag for extra package


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I carry a small card holder with a credit card, $10, ID. Cell phone. And some energy gels. 1 or 2 water bottles depending on how long I feel like riding or whatever. Ran out of water before and that's NOT good. 

I use tubulars so I don't use a frame/mini pump or CO2. If i burst a tire (happened twice) I either take a cab back or walk to my LBS depending on where I am and all. (I only have 1 wheelset and it's my Race X Lite Carbon Aeros)

Arm warmers go in the back pocket if I don't need em initially or if I don't need them afterwards. But, a saddle bag could do you good if you're concerned about wanting to carry stuff and not having space.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

I make my wife follow me in the car and hold my stuff. Looking like the consummate pro is very important when out on the training ride.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> I make my wife follow me in the car and hold my stuff. Looking like the consummate pro is very important when out on the training ride.



For real? :idea:


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> For real? :idea:


Fake it till you make it brother!


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Take what you need but need what you take. Don't worry so much about the image thing..be yourself and bring a pump if you have had bad experiences with co2 like I have. My $9 dollar pump has never let me down but wasting 2 co2 cartridges without a pump to back it up is a bummer. So if you are bringing the pump anyway...and I mount it right there on the frame...who cares...and when the weight weenies are looking for a ride home I will be riding...isn't that what it's all about anyway?


----------



## Data Junkie (Dec 31, 2006)

I mainly commute to work and have the following options:
-saddle bag
-rack trunk
-panniers
-jacket
-jersey

For my eventual light weight bike I will throw a small saddle bag on and a messenger bag.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

I prefer to carry things up front:

http://www.nashbar.com/profile_moreimages.cfm?category=&subcategory=&sku=15232&brand=

:lol:


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

- FBB


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

*Jersey and pockets*

I keep my tubes, tire levers, CO2 and a five dollar bill in my seat bag, and cleat covers, cell phone and food in my pockets (although the cell phone may soon move to the seat bag). I do not carry a hydration pack for two major reasons. The first is that I think that they are more difficult to clean than water bottles when not filled with various drinks, and the second is that I feel that they keep my back from being properly ventilated.


----------



## Softrider (Feb 3, 2004)

I carry 2 tubes, CO2, a couple of tire levers, $20, and a couple of gel packs in the seat bag. Anything else that I may want to carry goes in the Jersey pocket. Generally this will consist of a light jacket in the spring or fall, and any food or an extra water bottle.

When it is real hot, I will carry some extra Cytomax mix along on the really long rides. I fill those little 35mm film canisters with the mix, and put them in a ziploc bag. One of the canisters in just about perfect to mix into a large water bottle.


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

Appendage said:


> Again, thanks one and all for your input. It's been very helpful. What a wonderful resource RBR is!
> 
> I may change my mind, but for now, I'm going to keep things simple, which means I'm going to use the same hydration pack for both on and off road. It's already is set up and ready to go, all I need to do is make sure I have the right size spare tube in it. Similarly, I use the same pedals on both my mtb and road bikes, so I only need one pair of shoes. *So I'll be the only roadie out there with a hydration pack and spd pedals.* Less is more. And I'm sure you find this all quite fascinating.
> 
> ...


No you won't!!


----------

